# Parking/Sleeping spots in the east bay and SF



## Batsy (Mar 15, 2022)

Hey there!

I might be working in SF for an extended period of time soon. I have some apps for finding overnight parking spots, but I was wondering if anyone knows of any good spots in the east bay and/or SF that would he good for parking at, night after night?

I’m hoping to be working there for a few months.

Someone I met on StP invited me to check out and potentially stay at an encampment they were at in Oakland, but it’s been evicted since then.

Feel free to dm me if you know any spots that you’re willing to share, but don’t want to post about them publicly.

Also, what are people’s thoughts about the Berkeley Marina? I’ve heard several people say that there are signs there saying no overnight parking, but lots of people park there anyways. I was wondering if people feel like this is a good long-term spot or not.

I also prefer not to park in residential areas if I can avoid it.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (May 16, 2022)

Iowa St in Dogpatch, SF, between 22nd and 23rd St, under the freeway.


----------

